# Allgemeine Fragen zu Diablo



## Twixst (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
da ich mir mal Videos zu Diablo 3 angesehen habe, ist mein Interesse an dem Spiel gestiegen.
Nun, ich habe noch nie Diablo gespielt und habe deswegen auch Fragen.

1. Kann man Diablo 3 auch offline spielen? Wenn ja, kann man trotzdem alles machen, oder muss man ins BattleNet gehen? Und wenn man offline spielt kann man dann mit seinem Char einfach ins BattleNet gehen?

2. Wie ist das mit dem leveln? Dauert es arg lang? Man hört nämlich oft das es lange dauet einen Char auf maximal levlel zu spielen.

3. Ist die Community nett?

4. Wie verhält sich da mit den Klassen? Ich höre immer z.B. Hammerdin. Ist das ne Klasse oder ist das meinetwegen ein Paladin auf Hammer o.Ä. geskillt?

5. Wird Diablo 3 wieder ab 16 sein?

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand die Fragen beantworten könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (14. Juni 2009)

1. Wahrscheinlich gibts wieder nen Singleplayermodus aber Charaktere sind entweder offline oder im b.net... beides geht nicht.

2. Diablo ist kein MMO daher ist das lvln etwas anders. Zu dem lvln in Diablo 3 ist noch nichts genaues bekannt aber in Diablo 2 hast du 3 verschieden Schwierigkeitsgarde gehabt in denen du das Spiel nacheinander durchgespielt hast.

3. Ich denke in Diablo 3 suchst du dir eh wieder aus mit wem du spielst, indem du einfach deren Spiele beitrittst.

4. In Diablo 2 hing die Art des Charakters stark von der Skillung ab. Ein Hammerdin war zB ein Paladin mit ganz bestimmter Talentverteilung.

5. Höchstwährscheinlich^^


----------



## Twixst (14. Juni 2009)

Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hört sich doch ganz cool an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> 1. Wahrscheinlich gibts wieder nen Singleplayermodus aber Charaktere sind entweder offline oder im b.net... beides geht nicht.
> 
> 2. Diablo ist kein MMO daher ist das lvln etwas anders. Zu dem lvln in Diablo 3 ist noch nichts genaues bekannt aber in Diablo 2 hast du 3 verschieden Schwierigkeitsgarde gehabt in denen du das Spiel nacheinander durchgespielt hast.
> 
> ...



Geb ich dir recht, ach ja Währe D3 nicht ab 16 währe es schlecht denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnighttalker (14. Juni 2009)

Stell diese Fragen doch dann wenn das Spiel da ist, viel weiß noch niemand von uns


----------



## Sulli (15. Juni 2009)

Kauf dir Dia2+exp (kostet ja nicht mehr allzuviel) und spiel es ne zeitlang , das beantwortet dir die meisten Fragen . Dazu kommt das Dia2 immer noch spass macht und du ne abwechslung hast . Es entstehen dir keine weiteren kosten.


----------



## Thí (15. Juni 2009)

Twixst schrieb:


> 1. Kann man Diablo 3 auch offline spielen? Wenn ja, kann man trotzdem alles machen, oder muss man ins BattleNet gehen? Und wenn man offline spielt kann man dann mit seinem Char einfach ins BattleNet gehen?


Diablo 2 kann man offline, sowie im B.Net spielen. Jedoch nicht deinen Singleplayer-Character im B.Net und umgekehrt. Da im Singleplayermodus einige Leute Hacks,Cheats und Mods benutzen, ist das auch gut so. Bei Diablo III wird das denke ich nicht anders sein.



Twixst schrieb:


> 2. Wie ist das mit dem leveln? Dauert es arg lang? Man hört nämlich oft das es lange dauet einen Char auf maximal levlel zu spielen.


Es gibt im Online-Modus (B.Net) einige möglichkeiten schnell zu leveln. Z.b. am anfang die Tristruns (8 Mann die Ep in Tristram Akt1 farmen und das bis sie Stufe XY ca. erreicht haben), Tombruns, Diabloruns und zum guten Schluss, die allseits beliebten Baalruns.^^ Wenn du aber alleine speilst, dauert es ewig lange. Mehr Leute in der Gruppe = mehr EP!



Twixst schrieb:


> 3. Ist die Community nett?


Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich die Community von Diablo 2 mit abstand am schlechtesten was ich bisher so erleben musste. Es gibt natürlich auch nette Leute wie hier im buffedforum, aber die muss man erstmal finden. Als neuanfänger damals musste ich mir schon sehr oft die Augen verollen aufgrund irgendwelcher Kommentare. Dazu kommt, das im B.Net größtenteils englisch gesprochen wird. Es gibt keine deutschen Realms wie bei WoW z.B. sondern ganz Europa hat einen Server. Ich hoffe das bessert sich bei DIII.

Zu 4.) Ja das ist richtig. Hammerdin ist eine Skillung des Paladins und sehr beliebt (Hammer macht Magieschaden worauf sehr wenige Kreaturen Resistenzen besitzen), ich selbst spielte damals auch einen. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen, insbesondere mit dem Runenwort Rätsel/Enigma. NUr beim Skillen musst du verdammt aufpassen und von vorherein wissen was zu skillen ist. 1x geskillt, bekommst du den punkt nie wieder zurück. Es gibt keine Lehrer, bei denen man alles wieder verlernen und neu skillen kann. =(
Auf http://diablo3.ingame.de/tips/guides/index.php gibts die meisten Skillvarianten + erklärung dazu.

5. Wird Diablo 3 wieder ab 16 sein?
Davon geh ich stark aus. Denn Diablo 3 ist eben ein absolutes gemetzel mit viel Blut, dicken Waffen und bösen Monstern (Wenn auch in einer dezenten Grafik). Von daher FSK16 wenn nicht sogar erst ab 18!


----------



## DerBuuhmann (15. Juni 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Geb ich dir recht, ach ja Währe D3 nicht ab 16 währe es schlecht denke ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

